# En la huerta



## Eva Maria

Más preposiciones.

La frase en cuestión:

"Tras una dura jornada en la huerta, se cocinaban los arroces."

Welche ist die korrekt?

- Nach dem schwierigen Tagewerk auf dem Gemüsegarten...

- Nach dem schwierigen Tagewerk im Gemüsegarten...

¿Puede alguien dar su opinión?

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

"Nach einem schwierigen Arbeitstag im Gemüsegarten..."

Qué son arroces? Qué tipo de verdura?


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> "Nach einem schwierigen Arbeitstag im Gemüsegarten..."
> 
> Qué son arroces? Qué tipo de verdura?


 

Starry,

Al final tendré que invitarte al restaurante!

Se refiere al arroz, a las cazuelas o paellas de arroz valencianas (solían hacerlas antaño únicamente con verduras de la "huerta valenciana").

Gracias mil, Freundin!

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

¡con mucho gusto! 

Suena como un restaurante muy bueno, ya tengo hambre


----------



## heidita

starrynightrhone said:


> "Nach einem harten/schweren Arbeitstag auf dem Gemüsefeld


 
No es un jardín , garten, sino una huerta, ein Feld.


----------



## starrynightrhone

De verdad? 

Lo traduje con ayuda de Leo


----------



## heidita

starrynightrhone said:


> De verdad?
> 
> Lo traduje con ayuda de Leo


 
Mira la definición de huerta, starry. Suele ser un jardín _en plan bestia_, o sea, Feld.

*huerta**.*


> (De _huerto_).
> 
> *1. *f. Terreno de mayor extensión que el huerto, destinado al cultivo de legumbres y árboles frutales.
> *2. *f. Tierra de regadío.


----------



## Eva Maria

heidita said:


> No es un jardín , garten, sino una huerta, ein Feld.


 

H,

Compruebo que se aceptan los tres:

- Valencianischer Gemüsegarten

- Valencianisches Gemüseland

- Valencianisches Gemüsefeld

Danke sehr!

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

heidita said:


> Mira la definición de huerta, starry. Suele ser un jardín _en plan bestia_, o sea, Feld.


 
Ok, danke Heidita. Mit "Gemüsefeld" macht alles mehr Sinn (aus dem "Gemüsegarten" muss man ja nicht extra weit zum Bauernhof zurückkehren, den stelle ich mir eher so unmittelbar am Bauernhof vor). 




> Compruebo que se aceptan los tres:
> 
> - Valencianischer Gemüsegarten
> 
> - Valencianisches Gemüseland
> 
> - Valencianisches Gemüsefeld  (o "Valencianische Gemüsefelder" en plural- supongo que tienen más que una huerta?)


 
"Gemüseland"... ich weiss nicht EM. Wir haben "Erdbeerland" und "Himbeerland" in Österreich, aber kein "Gemüseland". Erdbeerland ist aber eine Firma, die Erdbeerfelder in Österreich betreibt und wo man selbst seine Erdbeeren pflücken kann (und solange man pflückt kann man so viele Erdbeeren gratis essen wie man will )


----------



## Eva Maria

die Erdbeerfelder in Österreich betreibt und wo man selbst seine Erdbeeren pflücken kann (und solange man pflückt kann man so viele Erdbeeren gratis essen wie man will )[/quote]

Yuummm! Hora de merendar!

Tchüss

Eva M


----------

